# Wifi connected but no internet browsig on Ubuntu 14.04 LIVE and Linux mint 17 LIVE !!! Help



## Skyh3ck (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi guys

i am using live usb of Ubuntu 14.04 and Linux mint, my laptop is a Lenovo B490 with Broadcom wifi adapter,

on both the distros i am able to connect to the wifi and its showing as connected, but i am not able to browse the net with firefox or any other broser

there is no incoming data connection,

Please help what should i do.

- - - Updated - - -

anybody please help, i searched google a lot, but no clear answer,


----------



## Ricky (Jun 20, 2014)

Make sure your router has DHCP enabled and Ubuntu is set to configure IP address automatically.

And then from shell, try to ping some website. 
Like : 
ping yahoo.com 

If you get something like this : 


```
rick@iosta [~]# ping yahoo.com
PING yahoo.com (98.139.183.24) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from ir2.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com (98.139.183.24): icmp_seq=1 ttl=48 time=74.0 ms
64 bytes from ir2.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com (98.139.183.24): icmp_seq=2 ttl=48 time=110 ms
64 bytes from ir2.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com (98.139.183.24): icmp_seq=3 ttl=48 time=74.1 ms
64 bytes from ir2.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com (98.139.183.24): icmp_seq=4 ttl=48 time=75.6 ms
```


But there lots of other things too.. Keep us posted...


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i am using live usb of Ubuntu 14.04 and Linux mint, my laptop is a Lenovo B490 with *Broadcom wifi adapter*


There is the problem, I think.

Broadcom always requires installation of their proprietary driver which on normal PCs, requires a reboot. So, I don't expect it to work in Live mode as the botched open source driver is most likely working.

I dislike Broadcom. Atheros and Ralink are much better for Linux users.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks, but what is the solution then, does this mean i will never be able to use net from this  laptop from a linux os ?

please help, it gets connected to my router, but not able to browse,


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Thanks, but what is the solution then, does this mean i will never be able to use net from this  laptop from a linux os ?
> 
> please help, it gets connected to my router, but not able to browse,


If you will install Ubuntu, "install" and then install Broadcom's driver, you will be able to use. Not through "Live USB" because Broadcom's driver will require a reboot.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 21, 2014)

just to be sure can you post the results of your ip configuration similar to ipconfig /all in windows.
Linux ipconfig equivalent


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2014)

^ *ifconfig* is being depreciated. However, it will still work. 

*ip* is the new command.

And *ip addr* is the equivalent of Windows' *ipconfig /all*.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 21, 2014)

ok i will install ubuntu and will try it, but from ubuntu how can i install driver without internet connection,


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> ok i will install ubuntu and will try it, but from ubuntu how can i install driver without internet connection,


*14 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 14.04*

Search for *Install additional drivers in Ubuntu 14.04* in the above page.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 21, 2014)

I tried to enable the broadcom  driver from setting but even though its not working. I think this is why people don't use Linux. It has lots of problem for everything


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 22, 2014)

There are advantages and disadvantages with any Operating System. In the beginning you will have to overcome some obstacles but once you get the hang of it Linux is not that bad.

Generally the "broadcom-wl" driver works best for newer cards. Check if that is the one you have installed. 

Could you open a terminal and post the output of _lspci_ command?


----------



## ico (Jun 22, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> I tried to enable the broadcom  driver from setting but even though its not working. I think this is why people don't use Linux. It has lots of problem for everything


Did you install Ubuntu?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 22, 2014)

yes i did a full installtion on my hard disk

the wifi connected but no internet browsing

i am able to surf via wured connection

also when i ping it shows destination host unreachable

- - - Updated - - -

ping 192.168.0.1
PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=7 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=8 Destination Host Unreachable
From 192.168.0.104 icmp_seq=9 Destination Host Unreachable


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2014)

also post the results when using wired connection & net is working.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 22, 2014)

this is when wired connection working

ping 192.168.0.1
PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.368 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.286 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.289 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.283 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.282 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=0.279 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=0.295 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.277 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=0.289 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=0.249 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=0.284 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=0.243 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=0.272 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=0.271 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=0.287 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=0.210 ms


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2014)

you can notice that when using wifi your pc is getting ip 192.168.0.104 while using wired connection your pc is supposedly getting ip 192.168.0.1,why is that?post your router wifi settings as well as wired/lan settings here or try to find the difference between them(like dhcp,starting ip etc) yourself.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can notice that when using wifi your pc is getting ip 192.168.0.104 while using wired connection your pc is supposedly getting ip 192.168.0.1,why is that?post your router wifi settings as well as wired/lan settings here or try to find the difference between them(like dhcp,starting ip etc) yourself.



i notices the difference, but i dont know what to do now, i want to use linux for everything, but i am not an genius, windows never gave me any problem like this, why linux why ?

i dont know why the people at linux decided to make linux like this, on windows just install os - install drivers -  thats it no problem ever no nothing at all, 

any layman can install and configure windows, but with linux no way, you have to spend hours and hours on online searches and tutorial just to get simple wifi working

i was a big supporter of linux and liked their idea of Free OS, but no way we dont have all the time in world just to get the net working, which works without any problem on Android, MAC, and windows, 

Bye bye linux


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2014)

Linux was never designed for average users in the first place unlike windows & mac.if you can't put in the efforts because of bad luck with drivers/hardware/software then it is better to stick with windows.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Linux was never designed for average users in the first place unlike windows & mac.if you can't put in the efforts because of bad luck with drivers/hardware/software then it is better to stick with windows.



i am on dual boot with windows 7, everytime i have to post on this page, i restart my laptop longin windows and post here, and agains restart and login on ubuntu, to try what you suggest 

Also as the wifi net is not working on ubuntu, i have to use a awired connection, now my wifi router is setup on a very high place near my ceiling on the room, so when i have to try your suggettion, i connect to the wired connection holding my laptop on one hand and typing with another, 

that is very irritating, and disturing and that type of things make people hate linux, which after so many years still have many problem

the fact is that windows works out of the box, but linux never works without any pain, 


i love linux and i want it to success, but why problem always, why dont they design it for the general public

no one want to type long command, so no point of having terminal, but linux still has it, 

any way i will give it a last try and see if it works or not

please help if anyone really know how to solve this porblem

- - - Updated - - -

ok some how i got it working now on my laptop and now i am posting it from ubuntu connected through wifi

here is the link to solution

*askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers



Uninstall the bcmwl-kernel-source package by issuing the following command on a terminal:
  sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source

make sure that the firmware-b43-installer and the b43-fwcutter packages are installed (of course you will need internet by others means):
  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter

type into terminal: 
  cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | egrep 'bcm'
  (you may want to copy this) and see if the term 'blacklist bcm43xx' is there

if it is, type cd /etc/modprobe.d/ and then sudo gedit blacklist.conf
  put a # in front of the line: blacklist bcm43xx
  then save the file (I was getting error messages in the terminal  about not being able to save, but it actually did save properly).

reboot

i wil post a tutorial on this and hope admin will make it a sticky


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2014)

good to know.from above solution it seems like you have to comment out bcm43xx in blacklist config file to allow install of this particular series driver.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 22, 2014)

yes, i have posted a tutorial on it, please make it sticky so others can use.

also avoid buying laptop with Broadcom chip


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 22, 2014)

it depends on admins to make sticky.as for avoiding laptops with broadcom chip it is not possible because many laptops come with it not to mention it works fine with windows which most buyers of such laptops use.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok today when i started my laptop and login to ubuntu, and the wifi is not working anymore, 

Now it shows my router network, but never connects to it, i tried deleting it and reconnecting with password, not working.

now i am posting this from windows

- - - Updated - - -

ok now again it started working after coming back to ubuntu, dont know what is happening, just followed the same procedure again and its working now.

will keep updated here


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2014)

One Lenovo laptop which I used had a peculiar problem.

If you would disable Wifi in Windows, you won't be able to turn it on in Linux. You'll have to go back into Windows to turn it on.

Not to say, it had Broadcom.

Linux works out of the box with pretty much everything except Broadcom, S3 graphics and Canon printers/scanners.


----------

